# Our ride yesterday



## Claudin-11 (Jan 13, 2006)

A profile of our ride yesterday...in Eastern Washington and Northern Idaho. Ride took place in and around the Lewiston/Clarkston valley.

Over 8800 feet of climbing in a 77 mile ride.


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

*time?*

how long did that take you guys?


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*geek alert*

I bet you know your average wattage and calories burned too


----------



## Claudin-11 (Jan 13, 2006)

mattrider said:


> how long did that take you guys?


5:25...we took it easy. Started the ride with 7 people but only 5 finished the whole thing.

Would have been a little faster but, as usual, we had to wait for BenR to fix a flat


----------

